# X.org: Segmentation fault.

## V10lator

Hi,

wie in einem anderen Thread angedeutet startet mein X-Server nicht mehr.

startx: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/384466

Xorg.0.log: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/384468

----------

## ChrisJumper

Probiere das mal aus:

```
"Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "disabling synaptic second mouse found"

        MatchProduct "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option "Ignore" "on"

EndSection"
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf

Es würde helfen zu wissen welchen Laptop du hast. Auch könnte es bei einem Segmentation Fault das Problem nicht bei den Synaptics-Treibern und der Hardwareerkennung liegen.. und eigentlich sollte der Xserver mit einem solchen Problem auch starten, nur fehlt dir dann z.B. die Maus/Touchpad-Funktionalität.

Wie hast du denn bisher dein Touchpad eingerichtet gehabt, also was steht in deiner evdev.conf?

----------

## V10lator

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Probiere das mal aus:

 

Das hat leider nicht geholfen.

 *Quote:*   

> Es würde helfen zu wissen welchen Laptop du hast.

 

Ein Lenovo idepad S10

Ich denke auch nicht das es am synaptics Treiber liegt da es ja früher auch funktionierte.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Sehr seltsam, es macht auf mich den Eindruck das es wie hier (archlinux.org - forum) diskutiert  - dazu führt das sich der evdev als auch der synaptics-Treiber um das selbe Gerät streiten. Aber niemand schreibt dort das der X-Server deswegen nicht mehr startet. Dennoch würde ich versuchen diese Fehlermeldung los zu werden.

Mit zwei weiteren ansätzen:

1. Versuchen den Xserver ohne eine Synaptics-Konfiguration zu starten. (Dafür die Synaptics-Datei aus dem xorg.conf.d Verzeichnis entfernen oder die entsprechenden Zeilen auskommentieren.).

2. Wie eben im archlinux-Forum beschrieben mit dieser Einstellung in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf probieren:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "TapButton2" "2"

        Option "TapButton3" "3"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on"

EndSection
```

Wichtig scheint die Zeile mit dem MatchDevicePath zu sein.

Gegebenfalls solltest du in deiner 10-evdev.conf den touchpad-Abschnitt auskommentieren

```
#Section "InputClass"

#        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

#        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

#        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

#        Driver "evdev"

#EndSectio
```

3. Sollte das nicht funktionieren, würde ich noch mal den X-Server und die x11-drivers Pakete neu bauen. Vielleicht auch mal ein revdep-rebuild durchlaufen lassen.

----------

## V10lator

Ich habe gerade alle Dateien aus /etc/x11/xorg.conf.d gelöscht. So startet der Server.  :Smile: 

Also werde ich nun Datei für Datei gucken welche den Fehler verursacht.

----------

